# Pregnancy



## Lauryn (Jul 26, 2004)

This was the first time i had done something of this caliber. The couple did love them, so i suppose that all that matters.. There is only a few here, because some of the others I thought might be a little *too* much..Enjoy.


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 26, 2004)

Images will not disply unless there is a file extension... like jpg, gif or png.


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 26, 2004)

Your new thread suffered the same fate.  It needs the file extension.  Instead of starting a new thread, just edit your original post, which I've kept here.


----------



## jadin (Jul 26, 2004)

A pregnancy photo theme huh?

Any ladies care to help me out with a photo shoot?  :shock:


----------



## Alison (Jul 27, 2004)

Sharing these only for the sake of the theme, not because they are great pictures   

The Journey to Lucas

Sick Mom - I was on home IVs for 20 weeks. Couldn't even keep down water. This lead to the nickname we gave my son in utero - Pukey Lukey





Anxious big brother - "Baby, when will you come out and play with me?"





Belly: Hey Mom, this belly is great for hiding behind!





Brithday: Aug 13, 2001 "SEND HIM BACK!"


----------



## Karalee (Jul 27, 2004)

The last 2 are fantastic :lmao:


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 27, 2004)

hot mommies...gotta love em.


great shots by the way!



md


----------



## Alison (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks guys  Kind of fun to look back and remember that time. And there about the only photos of me around!


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 27, 2004)

I can't wait for school to be out.  I have overlooked this post and just found it.  Meow!!


----------



## Alison (Jul 28, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> I can't wait for school to be out.  I have overlooked this post and just found it.  Meow!!



Where are your priorities? Don't you know TPF comes before studying. You should employ my studying method, read a page, check TPF for posts, get something to eat, check TPF, read another page, check TPF, let out the dog, check TPF. Notice that I have been "studying" for an hour and it's time to stop


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 28, 2004)

That's how I spend so much time on here now.  I only get on the computer when it's time to procrastinate.


----------



## Sharkbait (Jul 31, 2004)

These have shown up in the general forum at one time or another, but here are a few so far of my wife (she's in her 5th month now)...


----------



## Sharkbait (Jul 31, 2004)

Uno mas.  This was from last year, the first time Kel was pregnant (we lost that baby 8 wks in).  Tough time, but got a couple of great photos before..


----------



## Studio Rhoad (Aug 10, 2004)

Julie at 18 weeks


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 10, 2004)

Shark - what technique did you use on the last preg pic post?  I really like that one.


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 10, 2004)

Great pics Alison, especially the last three.  Looks like you have a wonderful  :heart: family.   

I assume your husband was the shutterbug this day.


----------



## CrazyAva (Aug 14, 2004)

Oooooooooh, I have some pictures to contribute!  

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4da36b3127ccebcaeb21c47fc0000003610

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4da00b3127ccebd0713b8fd6d0000004610

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4da00b3127ccebd0d34327cc60000002610

I think almost everyone has seen this one
http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4da00b3127ccebd07e5a87c360000013610

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4da36b3127ccebca24df407f00000002610

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4da00b3127ccebd00879c1ce60000003610

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4da00b3127ccebd00f233dddb0000009610


----------



## Alison (Aug 14, 2004)

CrazyAva, those are beautiful. I would really like to add maternity photos to our portfolio. Great work!


----------



## Alison (Aug 14, 2004)

jonmikal said:
			
		

> Great pics Alison, especially the last three.  Looks like you have a wonderful  :heart: family.
> 
> I assume your husband was the shutterbug this day.



Thanks.


----------



## anua (Aug 15, 2004)

he he, it was taken 4 years ago...








she gave birth to a little "Chucky doll" named Natalia!


----------



## Corry (Aug 15, 2004)

Aw!  That's a really sweet picture!


----------



## thomasjfletcher (Sep 8, 2004)

my friend michelle in the UK
















Photographer: John Wright


----------



## Lula (Sep 8, 2004)

So sweet anja! hehehe


----------



## anua (Sep 9, 2004)

thanx lula! ha ha


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 9, 2004)




----------



## Jess (Feb 15, 2005)

I can't beleive no one posted a reply. That's gorgous voodoocat. That's what I think of when I think 'pregnancy photo'.


----------



## tkme4ard (Feb 21, 2005)

voodoocat that is an amazing photo


----------



## Canon Fan (Feb 22, 2005)

I gotta get crackin on some shots like this before it's too late. She's just starting to get big now 

But it'll be over in three months :shock:


----------



## Jaffapie (Feb 22, 2005)

voodoocat, that is absolutely beautiful *broods*


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Feb 26, 2005)

Voodoo... I think you just unanimiously took the pool mate.  That shot is truely wonderful.


----------



## Alison (Jun 1, 2005)

Not very artistic but then when you're not feeling the best this is what you get 

At 9 weeks, Aubrey thinks there must be two :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Jun 1, 2005)

Awww!  Alison's first pregnant pics!  I just noticed your sig with the possible names in it...Evelyn has always been one of my favorite names!!! Not sure why though.  Actually...I've fallen even more in love with the name Eva Lyn.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 2, 2005)

:shock:

*That* big at only 9 weeks!?!?!?!? 
Were will it all end???????
No wonder Aubrey things it must be *at least* two!
My friend's 25 weeks gone and is about this big now... well, maybe just a trifle bigger. Must go and look up my old photos from when I was pregnant with my kids... to compare... but at 9 weeks no one saw *a thing*, only was I skinny, yellowish of complexion... all that nice stuff of round-the-clock-sickness. (I hope you'll soooooooon grow out of it!).

And how do you pronounce the name Evelyn. Like "eav-linn"?


----------



## Alison (Jun 2, 2005)

Cory, Evelyn was my paternal grandmother's name,she died when my Dad was nine after having 3 stillborn sons, my Dad was the only one that made it.I've always said I would honor her if I had a girl. 

LaFoto-With my first two pregnancies I lost a lot of weight the first trimester and didn't show until about 4-5 months at the earliest. This time I'm not feeling well but I'm able to eat so that's a good thing! Evelyn can be said the way you do or Ev-a-lyn


----------



## AudioInjectedSoul (Jun 2, 2005)

Jon, I think the effect that Snarkbait is using is a Diffuse Glow.

Filters - Distort - Diffuse Glow.

It's really flattening for portraits and such..

-Steve-


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jun 2, 2005)

wow.., good luck to everyone here! great photos, wonderful theme.. i will take some of Daisy soon.  She is 11 weeks now, and everything is fine.


----------



## kalee (Jun 2, 2005)




----------



## LaFoto (Aug 30, 2005)

My friend at 38 weeks.
In two weeks time we shall know......


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 30, 2005)




----------

